# Donating my harpsichord compositions



## chiavemagica (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, the latest version of my "Aria with 99 variations", plus other sonatas and pieces for harpsichord, is freely available here:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bpm6dk2d8spxa7a/Compositions-by-ChiaveMagica.rar

Hope you will enjoy my works.

Chiave Magica


----------

